

We need feedback for our tower defense game - we are 2 guys with a game engine. - calufa
http://scramblermedia.com/charliesHardWorkDay

======
jameswyse
It wasn't what I expected when I read 'tower defence game', but it looks fun
anyway. Unfortunately it runs incredibly slow and crashed the chrome window it
was running in.

Needs some more work guys, good luck!

------
calufa
we are 2 friends from Costa Rica trying to build a game engine. The server is
made in node.js, all the actionscript code is made by us with no dependency
and we sync the sprites and config files using dropbox. -- Feedback is always
welcome...

~~~
washedup
it moves slow for me...

~~~
calufa
...like everything is running slow because of cpu (framerate problems), or is
more like the character moves too slow...?

~~~
calufa
maybe some framerate issues, I am aware I need to compress more the imgs to
improve it... I will work on that... -- thanks!

~~~
jameswyse
It's something to do with CPU usage, on my core i7 flash is using 90% CPU.

Maybe you have to look at how often you're updating the screen, I'm not very
familiar with ActionScript but it feels like there's a constant loop running
as fast as it can, is it possible to use an event based system to update the
screen instead?

